# Size?



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

At around what age is a malt full grown/stops growing? (Never had a pet before, so was just wondering.)


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I think you'll find the answer is that it depends on the dog, LOL! Lucy is a year and I THINK she's stopped growing and is 4 and 1/2 lbs. She put on the last pound though between 6 and 10 months. If she gets bigger, I'll definitely have no problem with that!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I think you'll find the answer is that it depends on the dog, LOL! Lucy is a year and I THINK she's stopped growing and is 4 and 1/2 lbs. She put on the last pound though between 6 and 10 months. If she gets bigger, I'll definitely have no problem with that![/B]



As Stacy said, it depends on the lines. I've had some at their adult size by six months, and I've had a couple others who grew up until two years of age.


----------



## maltese-luvr (Nov 3, 2006)

My maltese is about 3 months and she have about 1500 g or 1,5 kg.Is it normal?


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> At around what age is a malt full grown/stops growing? (Never had a pet before, so was just wondering.)[/B]


Mia and Buddy both stopped growing at around 7 months. Not sure about Mikey, wasn't paying attention.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> My maltese is about 3 months and she have about 1500 g or 1,5 kg.Is it normal?[/B]


Can you convert the weight to pounds/ounces?


----------



## maltese-luvr (Nov 3, 2006)

> Can you convert the weight to pounds/ounces?[/B]


OK it is about 3.5 pounds


----------



## kerri <3 maltese tilly (Dec 9, 2006)

> QUOTE





> Can you convert the weight to pounds/ounces?[/B]


OK it is about 3.5 pounds
[/B][/QUOTE]
hi, my name is kerri ive recently bought my 1st maltese baby tilly and im wondering when shes goin to be her full size 

shes 11 weeks old now and about 2 lb is this normal ???

can anyone help ??

thanks


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

My Tilly was also 2 pounds at 12 weeks. She's now 6 months old and weighs 6.2 pounds. Boy has she grown.

Lacie weighed 1.2 pounds at 12 weeks and is now, at 2, a total of 5.5 pounds but she did continue to grow until she was about 14-15 months old.

Each one seems to be different.


----------



## kerri <3 maltese tilly (Dec 9, 2006)

> My Tilly was also 2 pounds at 12 weeks. She's now 6 months old and weighs 6.2 pounds. Boy has she grown.
> 
> Lacie weighed 1.2 pounds at 12 weeks and is now, at 2, a total of 5.5 pounds but she did continue to grow until she was about 14-15 months old.
> 
> Each one seems to be different.[/B]


i was just wondering because she was supose to be a smallish maltese and i thought she was a bit bigger than i expected but as long as shes healthy and happy i dont mind 

oh and i must say your dogs are beautiful


----------



## efblair (Jun 16, 2011)

My pup is almost 6 mo and is 1lb 13oz I really don't know what she will weigh full grown


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Mine was 1.9 lbs at 12 wks and grew to be 4.8 lbs at her current age, 2 1/2 yrs.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Goodness! This thread is from 2006! I realized it when I saw Stacy say the Lucy was only a year old. I was thinking....did she get a new dog? Then I noticed the date!

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> Goodness! This thread is from 2006! I realized it when I saw Stacy say the Lucy was only a year old. I was thinking....did she get a new dog? Then I noticed the date!
> 
> :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


Not to mention...
Lucy is almost 6 and is now pushing 6 lbs, LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

efblair said:


> My pup is almost 6 mo and is 1lb 13oz I really don't know what she will weigh full grown


efblair....my Truffles was 6 mo old when I got her, weighed 2.5 lb and at full grown, weighed 3.5 lb.

Sounds like your little one will be quite small when full grown!


----------



## Brodies Daddy (Jul 2, 2010)

The Squeege is a Slim Jim.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

The Squeege is now 5.3 lbs at 1 1/2 yrs, so I'd say he's right on the money!  I was talking about Pepperoni in the previous post. LOL!!!


----------



## Krieng (Jul 30, 2011)

I think we may check at this Maltese weight chart
Pet Maltese | Maltese Growth Chart

Basically, 13 weeks is half full grown weight for most of toy group.


----------



## Krieng (Jul 30, 2011)

And if your weight is very low under average maltese, I think you can use the Chihauhau weight chart for reference since I see no difference (may be a bit)

So 1 lbs 13 oz (29 oz) @ 6 month (24 weeks), she will be about 2 1/4 lbs full grown.


----------

